# Retraining upside of teeter



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone have any tips on retraining my long striding girl to hit the upside contact on the teeter.
I didn't have a problem until a few trials ago when she started missing the up contact - she isn't leaping onto it, just taking a long stride.
I have gone back to working the teeter again with a jump bar in front of it on the ground and also telling her to "easy" as she goes on. I'm just not sure she is understanding what she is doing right or wrong though.

I had taught her to drive over the teeter and do 2o2o on the down side so I don;t really want to start slowing her down. She has no problem on the dog walk BTW only on the teeter and it is costing us.

Any ideas are most welcome.
Thanks
Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I HATE the rule about the upsides of the contacts for our big dogs. It's NOT a safety issue when it's about a stride length. I'm all about supporting the 'down' side contacts, just not the up.

Since I'm like you and want my dogs to go fun and fast, the only thing I used to do to help was a bit of an FRP (pivot into the dog) just before they needed to get on because that would check them, get their attention on me, and be enough to shorten their strides to generally then get the contact.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree I see no need for it as Kahlua is not performing unsafely. The problem with a FRP is I have to be there )) You have seen how fast she is and if she is ahead of me I have not got that type of control. Also we do AAC so Gambles and the teeter is used once you get into the higher levels so she has to learn to hit the upside at a distance.

BTW I had her out to work today and we did dozens of teeters. Then I noticed she is also missing the upside on the dog walk which she had been getting (( Since AKC requires that (the others don't) I have an extra problem to work on.

Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Maybe upping your exercise program so you can run fast as lightning? (or fast as a GSD???)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Is AKC the only venue that requires the up contacts?


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL hey at my age that kind of speed is not an option but I do need to up my exercise program to try to keep up with her ). My trainer told me tonight that Kahlua needs to be in the next session of class where they do more sequences and full courses but "I" need to still do handling classes ) so looks as if we will do group advanced classes for her and private handling for me )

Pat


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

On the dog walk I think so. They all require it on the teeter. We are doing a CPE trial this weekend plus I entered her FEO in a AAC Master Gambler class at the same trial and we will be doing many teeters where we can.

Pat


----------

